

Ask HN: Need Start-up Critiqued :) - bbissoon

Hi All, I don't have faith in my servers in case the the traffics peaks out - I've heard horror stories from Start-ups posting their website on HN because of the unexpected rush.<p>That being said, Fellow HN's if your email is in your profile - can you let me know so I can send you the link individually. Be INCREDIBLY critical and ask any questions if necessary.<p>It's for non-profits, Thanks.
======
imwhimsical
mail at arsalanbashir dot com :)

------
chandru89new
Mine is. :)

~~~
bbissoon
Sorry you all - but on HN your email has to be in bio section for users to see
it.

~~~
chandru89new
ah newbie alert. sorry. if you still would want a critique (i hope you do ;))
pls do reach me at chandru89new on Gmail.

------
ahasija
same here!

------
jkaykin
Me!

~~~
bbissoon
Look out for a link! Thanks.

